# Pompano



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I fished Johnson's Beach yesterday afternoon between 2:00PM and 4:30. I was fishing with peeled shrimp. Yes, the wind was cold and the there was nothing doing. The gentleman fishing next to me with five or six rods had zero bites all day. As the cut off hour drew near I figured one more bait and I'd leave. 4:10PM and my rod takes a big jumps and I wrestled myself out of my chair and I got the biggest Pompano, 16" and full of fight. It did even better on the grill last night. 

Once I get the photo transfer worked out, I'll post it.:thumbup:


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Photo or it didn't happen!!! lol good job on sticking it out. I'm in the mood for grilled fish even at 0930 this morning.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to hang in there and get you one !


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I think more than a few of us got skunked this weekend, Glad you caught one!!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

One more cast......


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Tim_G said:


> One more cast......


 AND then the cast after that


----------

